# Installing gnuplot



## CJimmi (Feb 23, 2010)

Hi
I am new to UNIX and am trying to install gnuplot using the terminal. However, when I type ./configure, the following errors occur:
configure: error: in `/Users/Chris/Desktop/gnuplot-4.4.0-rc1':
configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH

I have installed XCode 3.0 installed so am baffled as to why there is a problem with finding a C compiler.

Any help?


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 23, 2010)

Have you checked the configure script to see where it looks for the C compiler?  You might want to include the path to the gcc compiler provided by XCode in the configure script.

The easier option might be to install MacPorts and install gnuplot from there.


----------

